# UTIs



## Garysmom (Jun 23, 2008)

Are there certain foods or ingredients that predispose a dog to UTIs or infections?


----------



## Luvmypups (Jul 3, 2008)

Urinary tract infections arise when bacteria start to overcome your dog's immune system. The bacteria would infiltrate the dog's body through the food they eat and the water they drink. The bacteria present in contaminated foods are transmitted through the lymphatic system and the blood. This is the reason why there were traces of escherichia coli in the dog's bladder. Such bacteria, if not flushed out, would cause further infections in the dog's urinary tract. However, escherichia coli is not the only type of bacteria that can cause UTI in dogs. Other bacteria such as esterococcus, coagulase positive straphylococcus, proteus mirabilis, klebsiella, and pseudomonas are also common culprits of UTI in dogs.
I just copied that from the link below so you can read more about it if you want.


http://www.uti-in-dogs.com/


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Garysmom said:


> Are there certain foods or ingredients that predispose a dog to UTIs or infections?


Yes there are. Of course, knowing what a dog is already predisposed to, genetically speaking, is helpful. For example, some dogs need to avoid food high in oxalates, some need to avoid dry foods, particularly those high in grains, etc.


----------



## Doggie Herbs (Oct 19, 2008)

A dog will typically have a higher chance of receiving UTIs when they are taking in moist food, or exposed to damp enviroments for a long period of time.


----------

